# Question



## Sweeny (Nov 2, 2019)

How do you post and post a reply on here on android? I'm not seeing tabs for any of that.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi, Sweeny: I believe that you have to post a few times before you are allowed to reply. I use the enhanced format for android and it gives me a plus sign ( +) on the top of the screen. You tap on that sign and it allows you to post a reply. Hope this helps.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You should be OK, now.Use Chrome browser.


----------

